# Vectrix vx1 firmware



## Gene (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone tried the ‘dugas’ files for the vectrix vx1?

http://dugasengineering-com.3dcartstores.com/VX1-HEX-Files_ep_56-1.html

Seems exactly the package i’m looking for if it works ...


----------

